# Hauling of lg. 5x6 round bales



## 806casey (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello looking for trucks to haul the 5x6 round bales of hay considered to be oversized. Hauling will be from North Dakota to Kansas and some from South Dakota to Kansas. If anyone can help with this please let me know. email me at [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Ian Evans (Oct 5, 2011)

hello, i can help you out with that, feel free to call me at 513 702 9976 or 800 580 3101 X 5062 thank you and have a good day


----------



## haunshauling (10 mo ago)

We are looking to relieve our deadhead, and haul hay to places in the Midwest. Our run is from Indiana to Kansas and am wanting to haul from the Kansas area back to Iowa, illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin, Michigan. If you would have any loads available please contact Tony @ +1 (309) 370-9355


----------

